# Keeping the 67 taillights



## jodyru (Jul 17, 2012)

I am starting my 67 lemans restoration and want to keep my taillights, I am going to need to replace the tail panel, and GTO panels are all you can get.My question is can I just cut the small separation pieces out of the GTO Panel so my original lights will fit, or are the GTO lights longer.??? see photo--


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

67 GTO taillights are wider. Have removed Tempest/ LeMans tailpanels out of partscars before.


----------



## jodyru (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, I may just weld in filler pieces.


----------

